# Herping pics



## Dragontamer (Oct 24, 2008)

hey, just thought id share some of my pictures 

its my first try so fingers crossed :?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice shots michael. love the beardie ones! you gotta get some of the shinglebacks aswell lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics for your first try mate, thanks for the share!


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics. I take it that you live in a dry part of the country?

Regards,
David


----------



## SCam (Oct 24, 2008)

great pics mate!!


----------



## zimbo (Oct 24, 2008)

good work 
you got some really good shots


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow they are mad!Awesome!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats the locale of those animals?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 24, 2008)

Parkes


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 24, 2008)

cool pics !


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, very nice!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 25, 2008)

Great first try....lok forward to seeing some more!. Perhaps next time you could also include a couple of habitat shots so we know what type of area you are exploring.


----------



## Dragontamer (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks heaps for the comments guys. All the shots were taking in between Dubbo and Parkes.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nic!


----------



## gonff (Oct 27, 2008)

awsome photo's! well done!


----------



## dansocks (Dec 6, 2008)

great pics mate. love the puffed beardy


----------

